# Just a thought.



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Something I wanted to point out - I visited CyanogenMod forums the other day, and they have a dedicated section towards unofficial builds for phones that they don't officially develop for, and one of the posts was Liquid's ICS, and no one seemed to have an issue with it... in fact no one really said much besides that they liked it.

So let me ask you this... all this stuff about people getting upset because Liquid uses CyMod features as a base for features in his releases - don't you think that if anyone up at CM had an issue with it, they'd say explicitly that they have an issue with a dedicated developer making a build for a phone that isn't supported officially by CM?

Just a thought.


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes. Thank you for saying something. Now hope you don't get banned, jk.









Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Liquid is forked from CyanogenMod or some other ROM (aokp ics) depending on which has more to kang. When you fork the entire framework it's not just a couple of features it's pretty much every feature. Though CyanogenMod is open source. As long as he gives proper credit no one cares.

Just a thought no one cares that you put CyanogenMod kangs on your phone.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

7h3.4pp12en7ic3 said:


> Yes. Thank you for saying something. Now hope you don't get banned, jk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it turns out he did get banned...For spamming links to extreme graphic fetishes as a response. So yeah... I don't normally comment on stuff like that publicly but lord knows if I didn't some liquid user would think he was wronged.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Please delete

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

just a thought, stop starting all these useless threads.

do you _ever_ stop to think before you make a new thread/post?

this isn't twitter. we don't need the constant regurgitation of each and every one of your synapse firings.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

bukowski said:


> just a thought, stop starting all these useless threads.
> 
> do you _ever_ stop to think before you make a new thread/post?
> 
> this isn't twitter. we don't need the constant regurgitation of each and every one of your synapse firings.


I was thinking the same thing...ever since he joined the forum he was posting a ridiculous amount of threads for the dumbest stuff

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...ever since he joined the forum he was posting a ridiculous amount of threads for the dumbest stuff
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


seems like he is always complaining about something... Oh wait, he is.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...ever since he joined the forum he was posting a ridiculous amount of threads for the dumbest stuff
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Won't have to worry about him creating anymore now


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Awwww the mods takes away all my fun.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Awwww the mods takes away all my fun.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


To Hellboy, that's like throwing a box of beef tenderloin out to a hungry pack of wolves and then taking it back! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Awwww the mods takes away all my fun.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you miss him, he's back posting on xda again, lol.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

As a relatively new person on Rootzwiki, I reckon there are a few lessons that I can take from this: (1) stay on topic (2) research before asking since many times someone and most times a number of people have asked the question before and gotten the correct answers (3) don't piss off Hellboy or Buckowski and (4) see #3 with regard to yarly too







.

Thanks for cleaning it up (and I have a hunch the XDA folks are already making kindling out of him).


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Rootz is a great forum with great people. Just use common sense,don't be a douche, search before you ask, and if you argue without facts, you will get called out on it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nomad1600 said:


> As a relatively new person on Rootzwiki, I reckon there are a few lessons that I can take from this: (1) stay on topic (2) research before asking since many times someone and most times a number of people have asked the question before and gotten the correct answers (3) don't piss off Hellboy or Buckowski and (4) see #3 with regard to yarly too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, I wasn't the one that banned him, but he was annoying me as well. He reported a couple non-issues last night in the "ICS Thunderbolt" thread and then it all sort of went downhill from there. I mean srsly, reporting crap just because you disagree with the opinion is not an issue if it's not involving flaming and if you also happen to making yourself involved in the issue as well.

I woke up today and he was banned


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Oh come on we are forgetting the one golden rule in here. We don't post the same question over and over.

Some people have called me a bad man. I want to say I am a nice man with happy feelings all of the time.

Also I don't have an account over on xda. I have no desire to be over there. After all it would be like shooting fish in a barrel 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

yarly said:


> LMAO, I wasn't the one that banned him, but he was annoying me as well. He reported a couple non-issues last night in the "ICS Thunderbolt" thread and then it all sort of went downhill from there. I mean srsly, reporting crap just because you disagree with the opinion is not an issue if it's not involving flaming and if you also happen to making yourself involved in the issue as well.
> 
> I woke up today and he was banned


Come on we know it was you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Come on we know it was you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


lol, I wish I could take credit.


----------

